# Cheap container



## SmokingUPnorth

I’m Looking to get into my sous vide more (all I’ve done was one chicken breast when my buddy gave it to me) I did it in my sink and I’m looking for an actual container for it now. I’ve seen some that are $50+ anyone use a cheaper option or have any suggestions?


----------



## daveomak

Use a cooking pot that you may have...
Use a small ice chest...


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I modified a $20 cooler works great.






						Anova Sous Vide cooler
					

I have numerous Cambro food grade containers. None of them are insulated. In an attempt to conserve some energy while Sous Vide cooking I wanted a dedicated insulated container.   I had two of these coolers so I sacrificed one. 25 quart Coleman party stacker.   I read in several places that...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

I have this one and love it.  On sale today 30% off.  $35.

www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07ZPNY6VC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## SmokingUPnorth

Perfect. Thanks guys. I can use it to double as another meat cooler haha.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth

Thanks Brian I might pull the trigger on that!


----------



## BandCollector

SmokingUPnorth said:


> I’m Looking to get into my sous vide more (all I’ve done was one chicken breast when my buddy gave it to me) I did it in my sink


LOL!

I am in the process of using 

 dirtsailor2003
 's cooler mod. but have been using a large stock pot covered with SuranWrap for the time being and it works rather well.


----------



## FFchampMT

I have the party stacker cooler (the smaller one) for $22 on Amazon, and cut a hole in the top. It works well, about 17" long inside but not super deep. My only regret is I should have bought the larger party stacker.
I use a stock pot for 1 off steaks and stuff.


----------



## dr k

*Sterilite 20 qt with gasketed lid @ Menards for $7.00. 






A couple bags of glass gems at the Dollar tree vac sealed a weight lblanket to keep meat from floating. 




*


----------



## indaswamp

I use the Coleman Stacker Packer 24 ice chest. Cut a hole in the top for the sous vide cooker. turn the clamp upside down to elevate it for better water circulation.

Coleman Stacker Packer Ice Chest


----------



## hoity toit

SmokingUPnorth said:


> I’m Looking to get into my sous vide more (all I’ve done was one chicken breast when my buddy gave it to me) I did it in my sink and I’m looking for an actual container for it now. I’ve seen some that are $50+ anyone use a cheaper option or have any suggestions?


I use an old igloo cooler with the split lids for mine, I cut a round hole in one side and inserted the sous vide circulator in it. Works good, holds heat, and its portable. Hope this helps.


----------



## SmokinAl

Sounds like you have a lot of choices. I use a cambro. But I think the cooler mod is the best option. The only thing I like about the cambro is I can see the meat & make sure it stays under the water.
Al


----------



## chopsaw

I use all different types of things , most of the mentioned already . So I'll just add this if you're interested . 
I use this rack for sheet pan storage to hold stuff under the water line . Got it at Lowe's in the kitchen acc. isle . All kinds of things in that isle that can be repurposed .


----------



## bill ace 350

Check out Walmart/Dollar stores.

Got the one in the picture for 3 bucks and some change, with lid. Food safe.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth

I actually thought about that but wasn’t sure how it would work. Thanks for the suggestions guys. Gonna use a soup pan for today then pick up a cheap cooler!


----------



## 2Mac

bill ace 350 said:


> Check out Walmart/Dollar stores.
> 
> Got the one in the picture for 3 bucks and some change, with lid. Food safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 480270


I just bought one these at Wallyworld for $8 the other day.
Did a test run with no meat in it the other day and it looks like it's going to work out great.
I cut the lid to fit my new Inkbird sous vide unit.


----------



## zwiller

There's no way my wife would eat anything coming out of any of the stick setups so I went with water oven style.


----------



## 2Mac

FFchampMT said:


> I have the party stacker cooler (the smaller one) for $22 on Amazon, and cut a hole in the top. It works well, about 17" long inside but not super deep. My only regret is I should have bought the larger party stacker.
> I use a stock pot for 1 off steaks and stuff.



Lmao. If you click the link and scroll down a bit it shows " frequently bought together" and there's a picture of a sous vide unit beside it.
You guys are influencing Amazon again LOL


----------



## krj

+1 For the Coleman Party Stacker Cooler. I split the lid down the middle and drilled a hole for the SV. This allows me to take one side of the lid off to check my cook, and not have to remove the SV in the process.


----------



## thirdeye

A Coleman Party Stacker is around $20 and insulated. 





This is my Rubbermaid container with a notched sous vide lid (not shown) and a neoprene insulation wrap. 





The Party Stacker is almost the perfect hot box for your barbecue, and it's small enough to put in the car when you to the market.  All it takes is a hole saw and the lid can be used for a covered sous vide container.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Brian..  reading reviews on this...  I see complaints of having to remove the SV before you can remove the lid..  Do you find this to be a fact ??  If so , is it a pain ?? makes a mess ??


----------



## clifish

Brian Trommater said:


> I have this one and love it.  On sale today 30% off.  $35.
> 
> www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07ZPNY6VC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I have the same one and it is great, keeps the meat submerged even if there is a little air in the container.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

JckDanls 07 said:


> Brian..  reading reviews on this...  I see complaints of having to remove the SV before you can remove the lid..  Do you find this to be a fact ??  If so , is it a pain ?? makes a mess ??


You do have to get bag out of the way when putting together and you do have to take sv out first before removing lid.  I will stick sv in hole of lid before putting on to help keep bag out of way.  I hold it above hole for few seconds for water to drain from sv.  Some water does spill out but easily cleaned up.  Once put together though you know bag will remain under water.  Really nice for long cooks.


----------



## Fat Old Guy

Side question for all the coolers. I have a few styrofoam coolers laying around, would I be able to use those or is that not recommended? 

Also with the party stacker can you split the lid and use something like flex seal tape to make it hinged for use? I too am still learning.


----------



## daveomak

Styrofoam coolers ......   No on the use part....


----------



## bill ace 350

Fat Old Guy said:


> Side question for all the coolers. I have a few styrofoam coolers laying around, would I be able to use those or is that not recommended?
> 
> Also with the party stacker can you split the lid and use something like flex seal tape to make it hinged for use? I too am still learning.


You could get away with a styrofoam cooler. The melting point of styrofoam is much, much higher than the temps you will sous vide at.


----------



## daveomak

Most styrofoam coollers leak between the beads they are compressed from...


----------



## daveomak




----------



## bill ace 350

If leaking is a concern, line it with a large plastic bag.

Nothing wrong with using a styrofoam cooler until you made up your mind on a different setup.


----------



## Winterrider

I me with dr k , Menards


----------



## drdon

SmokingUPnorth said:


> I’m Looking to get into my sous vide more (all I’ve done was one chicken breast when my buddy gave it to me) I did it in my sink and I’m looking for an actual container for it now. I’ve seen some that are $50+ anyone use a cheaper option or have any suggestions?



I got this cooler at the local W-Mart store in the fishing section for less than $20 dollars.  I didn't want to remove the Sous Vide machine whenever I checked the water level. I just cut the top from the hinge forward, but I wanted enough plastic top to hold the machine. I made sure there was enough space between the inside wall where the water could still circulate behind. Even though I didn't plan for it, the cooler stores all the SV equipment in one place. I've done a few 48-50 cooks in it now and have NEVER had to add water.  I'm very pleased with it. Maybe this could help you get an idea?

Don


----------



## SmokinEdge

drdon said:


> I got this cooler at the local W-Mart store in the fishing section for less than $20 dollars.  I didn't want to remove the Sous Vide machine whenever I checked the water level. I just cut the top from the hinge forward, but I wanted enough plastic top to hold the machine. I made sure there was enough space between the inside wall where the water could still circulate behind. Even though I didn't plan for it, the cooler stores all the SV equipment in one place. I've done a few 48-50 cooks in it now and have NEVER had to add water.  I'm very pleased with it. Maybe this could help you get an idea?
> 
> Don


I run this same set up. For long cooks or bigger cooks. Otherwise I use a stock pot.


----------



## bill ace 350

SmokinEdge said:


> I run this same set up. For long cooks or bigger cooks. Otherwise I use a stock pot.


I use a stock pot too. I will eventually put together a container using a cooler.


----------



## thirdeye

Fat Old Guy said:


> Side question for all the coolers. I have a few styrofoam coolers laying around, would I be able to use those or is that not recommended?
> 
> Also with the party stacker can you split the lid and use something like flex seal tape to make it hinged for use? I too am still learning.


I've seen a couple of mods on YouTube where guys used a hole saw in the lid, and one guy glued a PVC fitting into the hole (maybe it was threaded) but he could plug it when using as a cooler.  The Party Stacker is a fantastic sous vide container and  I'm kind of surprised some manufacturer has not come out with a sous vide lid for the Party Stacker (like the aftermarket ones you can buy for the Rubbermaid containers) I'm curious if you can order just a lid from Coleman.  My first search showed the basic hole saw mod:








						Anova's DIY Guide to Building a Sous Vide Cooler
					

The key word to sous vide containers is insulation. Learn how to make the MOST effective cooking vessel with Anova's step-by-step sous vide cooler guide.




					anovaculinary.com
				




EDIT 2 - Go to Amazon and search for Party Stacker.  There is 'question search window' so type in 'sous vide' and there are several reviews with the exact mod you are talking about.  one had hinges mounted to make a folding lid.


----------



## thirdeye

I missed the obvious lid solution for the Party Stacker.  I have used clear wrap on mine, but ping pong balls work well.  There are even special sous vide balls that appear to be smaller. 









						Why You Should Add Ping-Pong Balls to Your Sous Vide Bath
					

If you've cooked sous vide as much as I have, you've probably had a long, unattended cook accidentally cut itself short when the water level drops below the minimum level that the sous-vide cooker can handle. Not only can cooking sous vide in an open pot lead to situations like this, it's also a...




					www.seriouseats.com


----------



## ChuxPick

I use the same setup as 

 dr k
 and 

 Winterrider
 at it works great. I believe I got the idea from a post that  dr k responded too.


----------



## forktender

I use a 12qt Cambro and cut out the lid. I get them for $9.00 at our local restaurant supply.


----------



## webmanoffesto

Coleman Party Stacker. I used a hole saw, but then cut it to the edges, for a U shaped hole. Now I can remove the cover and the SV stays in place.

Some postings I found online said that you don't want whole thing (water container, container cover, and sous vide device) to be completely sealed. If it is, then the only way for hot moist air to exit is up though the SV device, which eventually can lead to damage. 












-----
I found that I needed to reinforce the back so that the SV screw clamp did not damage the cooler.


----------



## sandyut

a little late to this one but I have one of these and works great.  come with the insulated sleeve and silicone cover.


----------



## daveomak

I really like mine and use it a lot...   48 hours with no moisture loss...


----------



## uncle eddie

I bought this on Amazon and love it.  I put a couple of hand towels on it to trap the heat a little more (to save a little energy is all).  I ran it with no lid once at 195F and it maintained temp just fine too.

Not sure how cheap you mean - but this was $37
www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07X8ZPZWP/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## smoke83340

SmokingUPnorth said:


> I’m Looking to get into my sous vide more (all I’ve done was one chicken breast when my buddy gave it to me) I did it in my sink and I’m looking for an actual container for it now. I’ve seen some that are $50+ anyone use a cheaper option or have any suggestions?


In a pinch I was doing a bunch of lamb loin chops that would not fit into a stock pot.  I grabbed a VEGETABLE BIN out of the garage refrigerator and it worked like a charm!!


----------



## bill ace 350

Old thread. I know. I picked up a Coleman Party Stacker.
Will use it mainly for sausage and summer sausage...

Opinions on the best place to drill the hole?

Corner? Center of lid? Center edge of long side? Short side?

Thanks


----------



## Nefarious

BandCollector said:


> LOL!
> 
> I am in the process of using @dirtsailor2003 's cooler mod. but have been using a large stock pot covered with SuranWrap for the time being and it works rather well.
> 
> View attachment 480247


I just do this with a different pot depending on what I'm cooking.  I put a couple of towels over the suran wrap to hold in a little more heat.


----------



## indaswamp

bill ace 350 said:


> Old thread. I know. I picked up a Coleman Party Stacker.
> Will use it mainly for sausage and summer sausage...
> 
> Opinions on the best place to drill the hole?
> 
> Corner? Center of lid? Center edge of long side? Short side?
> 
> Thanks



I drilled center offset to one side, for better circulation.


----------



## chopsaw

bill ace 350 said:


> Opinions on the best place to drill the hole?
> 
> Corner? Center of lid? Center edge of long side? Short side?


If you have a place you like to do your SV cooking , I would set the container there and see if the cord reaches the receptacle , and if the location of the hole effects that .


----------



## bill ace 350

Party Stacker and Anova Precision Cooker just arrived....

Can't wait to put it together


----------



## chopsaw

Nice . The cord on my Anovas are pretty short . That's why I mentioned the location . Enjoy !


----------

